# Nina is the new Jane Fonda...



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She had me laughing so hard... Making sure she had a good stretch after her nap!! Hahahaahahahaaaaa 

Downward dog anyone???


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

That is priceless! Ask her how many sets and reps she has to do, and how long she has to hold the stretch for please.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

She looks so big. Has she caught Lola up yet.
Poppy does big stretches and with sound effects and yawns xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She's almost there Christine! She's long!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Her legs look like Poppy's and she is now 18 half inches at shoulder.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

erinafare said:


> Her legs look like Poppy's and she is now 18 half inches at shoulder.


Lovely Poppy. Don't think Nina is going to be 18 inches. Think she's heading for 12-13. She's currently 9.5 inches.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Don't think Boycie is going to be big his mum not very big. She is a field champion working cocker. Here is a picture when I picked him up. Never saw 
Poppy's parents.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw he's like his mum.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Changed the picture x


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Here is a picture of all three


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow Nina is a superstar What a stretch that was so funny! She looks so long ....I think she is going to be bigger than Lola I should hire her as my personal trainer


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

What a baby girl. She looks so big. She must have had a good nap!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice leaping Nina .. great camera work Ruth lol .. wow that poo can stretch


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Haha love it! Lotus position next  ...xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Nina Ballerina stretches are very important.
She looks beautiful - and dancer slim under those shiny locks.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Nina Ballerina stretches are very important.
> She looks beautiful - and dancer slim under those shiny locks.


Too slim I think sometimes. She eats like a horse though.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Amazing pics Ruth, well caught on camera x
Funny nina


----------

